
Tell HN: The book Principles by Ray Dalio is very good - arikr
It&#x27;s very good if you&#x27;re looking for a book on how to generally be more successful in life &#x2F; getting the things that you want.<p>Also, if you&#x27;d read the PDF online in the last few years, the book has a substantial additional biographical section at the front, and some new stuff in the middle. I found it more than worth it for the biographical stuff.<p>I have no association with the company &#x2F; people involved, just found the principles PDF helpful a few years ago, and think the new book is even better and that it would be good if more people were aware of it.
======
godelmachine
I saw Bill Gates recommending the book in his twitter. The overall Goodreads
review is also good. Gonna read it.

------
mindcrime
I just picked up a copy on Saturday... haven't had time to get into it yet,
but I'm glad to hear a positive review already. I'll probably start it later
this week.

~~~
arikr
Nice, enjoy

